# Class required for CCW Permit?



## Bad03xtreme

I am looking for information on what class I would need to attend to obtain my Concealed Carry Weapons license here in VA. I plan on purchasing my pistol within the next few months and wanted to have this permit so I have the option to carry. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:smt023


----------



## falshman70

Any basic handgun class by an NRA certified teacher will satisfy the requirement. If you had any military training in the (I think) last ten years you can waive the class requirement. The NRA website is a good place to start looking for a class in your area. You might also visit your local gun dealer and see if they have any class listings. The going price is usually $75 - $100.


----------



## Baldy

Flashman has it right I just want to add Gun Clubs and Shooting Ranges to his list as many do have classes also. I think the range I go to is a 6 hour class on one Saturday a month. 1st couple of hours is class room and the rest on line shooting. Good luck.

Best Baldy


----------



## Dreadnought

Bad03xtreme said:


> I am looking for information on what class I would need to attend to obtain my Concealed Carry Weapons license here in VA. I plan on purchasing my pistol within the next few months and wanted to have this permit so I have the option to carry. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:smt023


In Virginia, you are issued a Concealed Handgun Permit by your county of residence. Pretty much any NRA-certified safety course goes, but I went to Personal Protection Institute and took their advanced live fire course for practical shooting at Doswell. Call your circuit court clerk and find out specifically, the VSP website has a *.pdf download of the application stating the requirements. PPI has good instructors, and the advanced course offered a chance to do some "run-n-gun" rather than the standard "stand at a line and shoot 1 target". They have beginner courses also. Green Top usually has PPI's contact on-hand and a large selection of guns, I got my first handgun from them.


----------



## bloodhound689

Hello... The other guys were right.. I just wanted to add a couple things... as long as you provide proof of service (Doesn't matter when you got out) you dont need to take the class also... If you have ever taken a hunters safety course, They will take that. They told me that they would have accepted my hunters safety course even though I took it when I was 12. That was 16 years ago.....


----------



## Nozoki

I'm in Charlottesville(Albemarle Co.) and I just spoke with a guy about it today. He teaches the class through the Rivanna Rifle and Pistol club. It's a 3 hour class for $30.


----------

